# angel wax



## billyp (Jul 24, 2010)

have to admit i had never heard of this until recently but have now heard this is a very good wax, durable and a wet look finish, has anyone here used it and if so thoughts please


----------



## Leonidas (Jun 16, 2010)

Found some info on this, Check this post -

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=2052087

Cheers.


----------



## billyp (Jul 24, 2010)

looks pretty impressive


----------



## Leonidas (Jun 16, 2010)

Yeah, they do say on their website that it lasts over 6 months per application.....

May be tempted to give it a try.:thumb:


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Its a nice quality wax which to me has some similarities to SN, ie appearance, use and look.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

There shampoo is fantastic. I've not used the wax though.


----------



## billyp (Jul 24, 2010)

Cheers guys will maybe look at adding it to collection


----------



## ncd (Dec 12, 2005)

Not sure Dodo Juice will be too impressed with the name for their wheel cleaner, though...

http://www.anchemchemicals.co.uk/detailing/red_mist.html


----------



## billyp (Jul 24, 2010)

Just found out they are based in Renfrew lol i have stayed here 7 years and it only small and have never heard of them maybe i will just pop round 1 minute away


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

I've got a pile of their stuff and am very impressed, as an amateur. Shampoo is great and it gives fantastic results through a foam gun. their rain repellant is very effective as well.
Gave my car 2 coats of angelwax about 2 months ago now and still beads well.
Pop in and see John he wont bite, just carry on along the units past Renfrew Breakers.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

dont think valet pro will be to impressed with the naming of there wheel wax either ....


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

ncd said:


> Not sure Dodo Juice will be too impressed with the name for their wheel cleaner, though...
> 
> http://www.anchemchemicals.co.uk/detailing/red_mist.html


You never know who named what first...


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

I tried out Angel wax today and very impressed, the finish to me is very similar to Zymol Concours in the silvery shine it leaves.

Once it's bedded in properly I reckon it'll look pretty awesome.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I tried my free pot out. Wasn't expecting tooo much but my god the beading is actually brilliant. Up there with the very very best IMO. And it sheets well.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

maggi133 said:


> I tried my free pot out. Wasn't expecting tooo much but my god the beading is actually brilliant. Up there with the very very best IMO. And it sheets well.


Hopefully I'll find out tomorrow as it's forecast to rain tomorrow.


----------



## cammy1981 (May 8, 2011)

Its awesome and very reasonably priced



billyp said:


> have to admit i had never heard of this until recently but have now heard this is a very good wax, durable and a wet look finish, has anyone here used it and if so thoughts please


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Has anyone used the Angel wax AG? I'm thinking adding a silver sparkly to my Phantom black paint wouldn't be a bad thing lol


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I haven't. But on the basis of the wax, I'd be interested to try more. I'd put buying products behind me but the wax genuinely has impressed me. There was no hype to live up to for me which has maybe helped though


----------



## sneaky! (Jan 19, 2007)

Excellent wax! Been eager to try this and did so as soon as I received it. 4 days of relentless monsoon rains and it's beading like the day I applied it! Really pleased with it so far. John at Angelwax has top CS as well so I am happy


----------



## MortenDK (Apr 1, 2012)

John sent me some sampels for free, and i live in Denmark, which just shows he goes all in for customer service.
Didnt expect much from their products, but most of them are really really top notch.
Glass cleaner - Cleans glass like a glass polish
Shampoo - Higly concentrated, and really slick and good cleaning power, my favorite, over DJ Supernatural Shampoo and DJ BTBM.
Their waxes are also good, easy on and off, and only read good stuff about their H2GO rain repellant also.
All their products are really well priced also.


----------



## Niki (Dec 6, 2011)

I must say that the wax is good. But yesterday i polished a Red Corsa of my neghbour . I did 3 pannels . 2 of them was made with Sonax extreme Wax - verry pleased with it 









Angelwax was on the third pannel,bonnet!
Have a problem whipe it of after that .Sonax i much better to work with :argie:


----------



## ribvanrey (May 5, 2012)

Worked very well for me over AG SRP. by hand.


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

Wasnt the greatest or easiest to use, but it isnt expensive


----------

